# Day Savers Schooling Up



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Fishing Report - Trout & Redfish Action Remains Hot*

It's been a push and pull between big water Trout and back country Redfish depending on wind velocities. The good news is Redfishing has been solid when needed for day savers in elevated winds. The fish are schooling up as they often due heading into July after scattering to the four corners of the earth in May and June. Trout have been staying solid over area shell pads with size increasing a tad. Capt. Braden Proctor put up a solid stringer of fish pushing 22" on a recent trip. That's a welcome sight as always. Capt. James Cunningham reported steady action on foot wading area shorelines over sand/grass pockets. Capt. Chris Cady dialed the back country Redfish in and well it's just a lot of happy folks getting some badly needed R&R as we push through the Big Holiday weekend. Now it's back to the grind for many but we'll be here when you get a change for some down time.

We've got lots and lots of great fishing ahead of us, so if you're planning a trip, get started *HERE*.

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com

Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; Stiffy Push Poles; ForEverlast Products; Carbon Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*


----------

